# Where do I get parts for an older table saw?



## Voilala (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi, I recently acquired an older model Rigid Table saw. It was in a fire, and with your guys help I was able to fix it up - it works wonderfully now.
The only problem is that all of the plastic was burnt off, leaving an open motor and open belt. I've checked online, and most of the parts are not being made anymore.
Is there somewhere else that I don't know of that I can get these parts?








I could use the guides as well.
Help. Please.
I live in southern California if that makes any difference.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Ereplacementparts.com carries a lot of older parts. Ebay could be another good source, as are some of the fine folks here. What specifically do you need? The only plastic I can think of near the motor other than the power cord would be the belt guard, which is not something I'd be overly concerned about....the vast majority of those old saws don't have them. Once you implement some sort of an outfeed table, it's almost a non-issue. I'd assume that the blade guard and hand wheels might have damage too?


----------



## Voilala (Jun 5, 2014)

Exactly. What was left of the blade guard and hand rails had to be sanded off of the metal. So both would be great.
Id like the belt cover, as I've had a belt break and smack me before.
I've been woodworking for about a year, so I would make my own, but I'm just not fluent enough in shop talk yet. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

For an upgraded blade guard check out www.thesharkguard.com


----------



## pweller (Mar 10, 2014)

It is possible that parts from a Craftsman table saw would fit. I think the Ridgid and Craftsman are both designs by Emerson, so some of the parts might be interchangeable. 

I think you'd be looking for the Craftsman 113.***... models (the 113 designates Emerson-built machines). They made a bunch of different models over the years. My own Craftsman saw looks a lot like yours, though. And, I was able to upgrade my v-belt and pulleys with the Ridgid serpentine belt and pulleys. The Ridgid parts were basically a drop-in fit on my Craftsman.

Here's my saw. You'll note the top and wings look very similar to yours. I think you even have that 'easy cut' yellow plastic thing in the top. This is a model 113.298762


----------



## Voilala (Jun 5, 2014)

Wow! Thanks, all of you, for all the help.
I'll check it all out.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

OK...I've got some old handwheels that might fit if you're interested. 

This set is plastic with 5-3/4" diameter, and a ~ 0.45" diameter notched bore (~ 7/16" dia). They came off a Cman 315.######....I'm not positive that they'll fit, but I think they might....maybe someone else will know for sure. Yours for $10 plus actual shipping.





















I've also got a set of metal hand wheels from an older Emerson made Cman 113.298760.....they're fire proof! :thumbsup: The bore is 1/2" with a set screw adjustment, so will fit several applications. These will fetch $35-$50 on Ebay, so I'd like to get $30 plus shipping, but I'm not sure if you're interested in spending that much.









I've also got a switch....dunno if you need one:

View attachment 96130


----------



## pweller (Mar 10, 2014)

I think knotscott brought up a good issue. 

Now that I think about it, the 113 series Craftsman saws were made by Emerson in the US. 

I believe that the subsequent model was made overseas (probably in Taiwan), and I think that was the 315 series. I'll bet that your Ridgid was also made in Taiwan, so the 315 series Craftsman machines may be more interchangeable than the 113 (USA made) series I first mentioned.

I think they are all an evolution of the same design, so I wouldn't be surprised if USA and Taiwan parts are somewhat interchangeable.

You can do some google-fu to clarify this, as I'm not certain of some of their overseas production.

Here's a blurb on the relationship between Emerson, Craftsman, and Ridgid: http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=286


----------



## Voilala (Jun 5, 2014)

Thank you thank you.
What I really need is a fence and miter gauge.
Everything else seems to be working properly so far.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Voilala said:


> Thank you thank you.
> What I really need is a fence and miter gauge.
> Everything else seems to be working properly so far.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


What's your fence budget?

The Emerson made saws were the Cman 113., and the Ridgid TS2412, 2424, and 3612. The Taiwanese made saws were from TTI/Ryobi....Cman 315., and Ridgid TS3650/3660. I'm pretty sure that fences, wings, miter gauges, switches, motors and motor mounts are interchangeable. The blade guard assemblies are not interchangeable, and I'm not about the throat inserts and handwheels. Can anyone else confirm what's compatible and what's not?


----------



## Voilala (Jun 5, 2014)

OK, blade guard I need for sure. ereplacementparts for that.
I'd like to spend less than $200 for the fence and rails, unless any of you fine people are in the business, or know of someone who makes them. If rather buy from independent sources rather than wholesale.
Most of the work I do is with reclaimed wood, and measurements don't need to be insanely exact.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

For $200 you should be able to buy a nice Delta T2 fence.....you'll likely need to drill a hole or two to make it fit. It's actually easier to drill the cast iron than the steel rails. Tool Barn has them for $200 with free s/h. 

Another option that should be a direct mount with no drilling is either the original Ridgid fence, or the very similar Craftsman Align-a-rip fence. I see them used on Ebay in the $100-$125 range. Not quite as good as the T2 IMO, but a good functional fence that was an upgrade from those nasty old Emerson fences.


----------

